# the networkmanager is not working

## jyudai

Hello every one,

  Yesterday I succeed to install the gentoo(kde) and use networkmanager to connected to the wifi,but it cannot work when I use"/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start",

  here are the cat of /var/log/messages:

   Jul 9 21:24:13 gentoo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[3119]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/NetworkManager'

   Jul 9 21:24:13 gentoo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[3105]: ERROR: NetworkManager failed to start

  What should I do?

----------

## sebB

Can you post your emerge --info

----------

## jyudai

@sebB，thanks for you help，and when I add my hostname to”/etc/Networkmanager/NetworkManager.conf",the networkmanager is succeed to start  :Very Happy: 

----------

